# Lr Mobile sync, web storage and capacities



## rob211 (Apr 25, 2015)

There doesn't seem to be a limit to the number of images, or size thereof, one syncs with Lr Mobile. But what happens if you reach the limit of your mobile device, say an iPad? Does it dump old collections? Stop synching? I can't figure it out.

If one didn't actually turn on the syncing on the mobile device, could one just keep uploading/synching from the desktop in an unlimited fashion? Seems kind of odd, since with sharing you'd essentially have an unlimited storage solution, so why use Revel or CC storage (which I think is what 2GB for Photography Plan users)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 25, 2015)

There is/was a limit in the early days (about 30k images, IIRC, but then that got doubled, now nobody seems to know). But don't forget that only a Smart Preview is uploaded, not the original image (when syncing from desktop to cloud, coming the other way is a bit different), so it really isn't back-door method of storing all your images in the cloud.

As to the first question, not sure. I suspect that the app on the iDevice would stop syncing with a suitable warning message.


----------

